# trip to Andy's Orchids



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are some pics of Andy's pretty cool place with 6 green houses full of orchids from all around the world, from minis to giants, from rare to the very common.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't know you were in town! That's 5 minutes from
My house!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

frogparty said:


> I didn't know you were in town! That's 5 minutes from
> My house!


Really? damm would have been nice to stop by


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Andy's Orchids is awesome and I think their efforts in rare plant conservation are also admirable. I just oh so badly want to re-design their website as it hurts my brain.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its hard to resist not buying a large amount of plants out of there. I need to start and orchidarium


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

That's pretty much what I wish my house looked like. Minus the bugs.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Julio.
When I went with Jason, the warm house was so crowded with orchids, I don't know how any light gets to the orchids on the benches, but they seem to flower just fine. At 6'5" I spent pretty much the entire day in a crouch because they have orchids hanging everywhere.

A quick word to those who live in the area and want to visit. They are only open during the week and YOU NEED AN APPOINTMENT.

A rare exception is coming up. They are having an Open House on Sat. & Sun. Oct. 5th & 6th. It happens to be in the same general area as the SCADS meeting that Saturday evening, so you can get orchids and fulfill all your dart frog needs on the same trip.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

when you're going into this hobby, you dont realize that this hobby has so many other things to get drawn into. i never thought for a second i would like plants as much or enjoy them as much as i do. im loving the pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

really too much to choose from, you will spend a fortune at his place, then you come home and you realize you have no room!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

That's what I said when I walked in


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

it is an amazing place. they were getting ready for a show when i went there 2 years ago but still showed me around. i think they were happy they made the time for my visit after totaling up my bill.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like fun over there. I will say this, with crowded greenhouses like that, he's one lucky son of a gun that orchids aren't twining plants. Whew!!!


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

Julio said:


>


What is the second plant from the bottom? I would love to have one of those. 

Thanks


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

I love how he has to keep it so humid in there that he has moss growing on all the wood stands  That place definitely seems awesome.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure Chris that was part of their special collection and not for sale as soon as I saw it I asked to buy it.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Kinda looks like Meiracyllium wendlandii.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Julio said:


>


I would really like to know what this is.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I would really like to know what this is.


Looks like Constantia sp. (probably C. cipoensis)

Julio, thanks for posting this thread. Very awesome, I have always wanted to go to Andy's... ordering online has to be enough for now :O


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Looks like Constantia sp. (probably C. cipoensis)
> 
> Julio, thanks for posting this thread. Very awesome, I have always wanted to go to Andy's... ordering online has to be enough for now :O


Leave your wallet at home if you do, I dropped a ridiculous amount on plants I winded up killing.


----------

